# Worst Physiques ever...post them here.



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

min0 lees little brother.....very proud of his 39 inch chest, 12 inch nech and 19  synth arms


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

ugly and stupid


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> min0 lees little brother.....very proud of his 39 inch chest, 12 inch nech and 19 synth arms


 
My experiance with synthal went south.


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## DANZEL (Dec 25, 2005)

hey, i wondered if i could have some advice


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

DANZEL said:
			
		

> hey, i wondered if i could have some advice


ok


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Is this real?! Or is it a picture that has been photoshopped to extreme???


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

that is real.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2005)

that pic is creepy enough without her flexing her tongue too.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2005)

So is it the steroids that make her super vascular like that, or genetics, or gh?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So is it the steroids that make her super vascular like that, or genetics, or gh?


 
just like males, there is no such thing as a natural female IFBB pro.


----------



## topolo (Dec 26, 2005)

DANZEL said:
			
		

> hey, i wondered if i could have some advice



no


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 26, 2005)

what a thread! its almoast enough to put you off lifting


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ugly and stupid


that is hillarious! check him out posing with his gun!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


is that not the ugliest body you have ever seen? WTF, is that photo even real, look at his calves, and his chest... that shit just don't look normal


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


foreman is that your girlfriend?


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2005)

*young d and his lady*


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)

Jesus!! How could you do that to yourself!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)

Kovacs


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2005)

How old is he? That stomach is way to wide to be posing like that, I would wear a tank top with that body.


----------



## Moses (Dec 28, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance... but how the heck do they develop such er.. "unique" looking muscles


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

Kovacs case #1 that it takes more than drug abuse to be great.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)

Man, looking at those pics, he really fucked himself up.  How did that happen?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn that's some nasty drug abuse man! looks like he used so much that his body responed less and less to a.s. that's when you try "some new stuff" and find out that it's not that good.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 29, 2005)

Man or woman in foreground?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## hp192003 (Dec 29, 2005)

woah - that is shocking, seriously shocking


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



sexy.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



Oh God, someone tell me that's a photoshop job.






Those nipples are so pointy.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thats def some nasty shit, how could they have big arms and not work other parts just wrong.


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a few more 'classics'


----------



## Moses (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey those are those new inflatable muscle implants right? You just plug into the air compressor and away you go

www.inflatablemuscles.com


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder if he knows what he looks like...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I wonder if he knows what he looks like...




his house probably doesn't have mirrors.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 3, 2006)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> Here are a few more 'classics'


 
Why


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
His arm looks kinda like my penis after I take it out of the pump...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

im going to inject synthol into my penis.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 5, 2006)

*Do it!....*



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> im going to inject synthol into my penis.


 
Works great. It takes a little practice though... The first three times I did it I didn't get it even enough. Just make sure to use several injection points. And by all means don't forget the chota. If you just fill up the visible 8 inches that thing will fall over even when Missy comes over. It'll be too heavy for your little guy to support. You'll need a big bulky base(strong like oak tree) to hold that bastard up. Makes walking a little difficult however...


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



his calves look stoopid


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 9, 2006)

Wtf Yooooooooo


----------



## iron2iron (Jan 9, 2006)

*what is synthol?*

?????


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 9, 2006)

iron2iron said:
			
		

> ?????



its an oil ? that makes your skin swell up


----------



## Mags (Jan 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
Bah haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! That is fucking awful. What a prize cunt. That's never looked good. Im nearly in tears looking at this twat


----------



## mrmark (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

>




That is repulsive. The implants look stuck on!


----------



## Todd_ (Jan 10, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> That is repulsive. The implants look stuck on!


would you let that suck u off bro?


----------



## kentmc (Jan 10, 2006)

it looks like she got too different chests, a mans on bottom and a womens on top


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Why



some very disturbed, insecure people.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 15, 2006)

this sickens me


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 15, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> some very disturbed, insecure people.


 
Yes ma'am. Very...


----------



## V Player (Jan 22, 2006)

Read an interesting story about Greg Kovacks in Muscular Development. Seems that he is so damned big in the off season that his wife has to feed him, clothe him, wash him, and generaly do everything else for him that he cant. She also does anything and everything for him so that he wont have to move any more than he absolutely has to so that he can rest as much as possible. She will even talk on the phone for him. Not sure if thats all true, but thats what I read.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2006)

honestly, what the hell happened to him? Is that all fat under his... abdominal wall? I dont even get it...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


How could somebody do that to their body? I just dont get it...
AND WHO DOES HE THINK HES FOOLING?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## jaim91 (Jan 24, 2006)

If he doesn't compete (because he gets too embarrassed), then when is his offseason exactly?


----------

